# Habenaria radiata 2011 - It's that time of year!



## Sirius (Apr 15, 2011)

I will be updating this thread randomly as my Habenaria radiata orchids grow and hopefully bloom. I planted them on April 3rd, 2011. The most current photo will always appear at the top.

*May 3, 2011*






*April 10th, 2011*






I purchased the tubers from Van Bourgondien. I used their wholesale site this year, as you get a much better deal if you buy multiple packs of tubers. You also get 3 tubers per pack instead of 2 by buying through this site. www.kvbwholesale.com


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking forward to them, I love these guys but haven't tried them yet...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, quite some of them showing up!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2011)

Excellent :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice... Can't wait to see the whole potful in flower soon..  I'm always amused every time I dig out my pecteilis susannae tubers. They look like hairy potatoes!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2011)

very nice! I have a flask of pecteilis susannae that is on it's way but sitting in customs waiting for usps to pick it back up and get it here


----------



## Sirius (May 3, 2011)

Updated the first post with one month progress pics. Woohoo!


----------



## s1214215 (May 4, 2011)

I love this little species. Hope its a great season for you for blooms.

A friend in Malaysia has plants in the highlands, so this year if I get pollen I want to cross it with Pecteilis susannae and see what happens. 

Good growing John

Brett


----------

